# Your claim to fame .............



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Extreme posted something today that gave me an idea for a light hearted thread .... (you should know by now that this is more my style than the heavy stuff )

It will require honesty though - as opposed to downright lies and showing off!  or maybe we will have to stretch the truth a little to give everyone a chance to post something 

My claim to fame:

I went to Grammar school with William Hague! The best thing I remember is that we had the afternoon off school to celebrate his speech at the Conservative Party conference when he was only just out of school shorts!

I used to belong to Rotherham Harriers and ran regularly with Peter Elliot who went on to win a Silver medal at the commonwealth games (I was much slower!)

I was on the phone to Frank Bough live on Breakfast TV when I rang in to complain about Brian Clough bashing a couple of supporters for invading the pitch at Nottingham forest!

mmmmmmmmmmmmm Im thinking, Im thinking ... Im sure Im more famous than just this!

Sue


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Well let's see, I was a close friend of Neil Warnock in my teens, I recall nutmegging him during a friendly match.

I have never met William but I used to know his father Nigel, the company that I worked at insured his soft drinks firm in Rawmarsh.

I often stop to chat to the Dowager Duchess of Devonshire, when on my many visits of Chatsworth.

I'm on first name terms with Lord Roy Hattersley, he was my mother's boss many moons ago, and used to come in for a cuppa when he gave her a lift home. I've often wondered --------------, but I don't look anything like him, honest.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Well let's see, I was a close friend of Neil Warnock in my teens, I recall nutmegging him during a friendly match.
> 
> I have never met William but I used to know his father Nigel, the company that I worked at insured his soft drinks firm in Rawmarsh.
> 
> ...


My God Im just leaving the office now but need to come back to you tomorrow .... I was born in Rawmarsh and used to have pop delivered from Hagues !!! takes me back that does!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I was on TV line dancing for the series The Doctor. 

I was the only person in my juniour school to obtain the 1st, 2nd and 3rd class swimming badges in one season.

My friend is the cousin of Jasper Carrot!

Can't think of anything else for now!! A bit boring really :bored:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

One of the two albums we did in the 80's was reviewed in Kerrang magazine and on the page opposite was a review of the new solo album from non other than Joe Walsh (The Eagles). We got three and a half stars but Joe only got three so my claim to fame is I was once in a band that got half a star more than the mighty Joe Walsh


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> One of the two albums we did in the 80's was reviewed in Kerrang magazine and on the page opposite was a review of the new solo album from non other than Joe Walsh (The Eagles). We got three and a half stars but Joe only got three so my claim to fame is I was once in a band that got half a star more than the mighty Joe Walsh
> 
> 
> Doggy


Nice one Doggy.  What was the name of your band?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> Nice one Doggy.  What was the name of your band?


Doggy Style?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Nice one Doggy.  What was the name of your band?


There were two names (we had to change the first name to sell in America........ not that it did much of that tho') but the same band.

"Holland" ("Early Warning" was the album) was the first and "Hammer" ("Contract with Hell") the second but I can't for the life of me remember which album it was that gave Joe Walsh a good kicking

They're probably on yootoob...... hell, everything else is


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Doggy Style?


I just hope the initials of the band wasn't T D !!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Doggy Style?


Not quite  but in keeping with the topic I reached my own personal claim to fame when I finally managed to get a band together called "Doggy & the Puppies"
That had been a personal goal of mine for years 


Doggy
p.s. Bloody good band as well:clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> There were two names (we had to change the first name to sell in America........ not that it did much of that tho') but the same band.
> 
> "Holland" ("Early Warning" was the album) was the first and "Hammer" ("Contract with Hell") the second but I can't for the life of me remember which album it was that gave Joe Walsh a good kicking
> 
> ...


Couldn't find anything on ytube. Only had a quick look tho'!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh I have a great one, I used to help a GP look after a famous actor (and his brother actually), I've even had administer an enema to this particular gentleman on a few occasions!!!

Sadly I cant name names due to patient confidentiality!!!!!

Oh and I was in the tabloids and "womens magazines a few years ago cos I lost over 6 sotne on the Atkins diet!!!



Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh and I was in the tabloids and "womens magazines a few years ago cos I lost over 6 sotne on the Atkins diet!!!


I remember that!

The headline was "Fat airhead no longer a bloater!".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh and I was in the tabloids and "womens magazines a few years ago cos I lost over 6 sotne on the Atkins diet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


6 stone!?
That's amazing Jo! You well deserved to get your name in the papers. How's it going with keeping the weight off?

Claims to fame - none really, but stretching it a bit both John Cleese and Roal Dahl and Racy (!!) lived in Weston super Dump/ Mare, and so have I!
I was once seen on the telly aged about 10 pulling up my socks.
Have appeared in the local paper (The Echo I think in Glos.) for winning a 3 legged race and the sack race in the local fete.

I prefer the Joe Walsh story from Ow Doggy. What a man Joe Walsh is/ was?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 6 stone!?
> 
> I prefer the Joe Walsh story from Ow Doggy. What a man Joe Walsh is/ was?


Aye:clap2:
Is he still going? .....dunno, mind you, if only half the stories are true about some of the funny stuff he was into he shouldn't have lasted five mins....... a full & varied life I think they call it



Doggy


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

I have shaken hands with President Aznar (but I didn't know who he was until somebody told me later).

As a kid I was friendly with Alicia Silverstone...we met as we were staying in the same hotel on holiday in Spain and then stayed in contact for a while. She wasn't famous at that point.

My OH has an olympic silver medal from Athens (not really MY claim to fame, but I'll claim it by association!!).

Jo......that is AMAZING! I was thinking of starting Weightwatchers in Sept, but now I am tempted to take a look at Atkins instead.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh and I was in the tabloids and "womens magazines a few years ago cos I lost over 6 sotne on the Atkins diet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Six stone!!!!! hell's teeth ....... from your pics you look like one of those lasses that's been slim forever ......... just shows what I know eh


Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I remember that!
> 
> The headline was "Fat airhead no longer a bloater!".


XTreme! That's a terrible thing to say & you should be ashamed of yourself

 sorry  it's set me off again  tears, Ted Heath shoulders....the full bifter  god that's funny  sorry............



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> XTreme! That's a terrible thing to say & you should be ashamed of yourself
> 
> sorry  it's set me off again  tears, Ted Heath shoulders....the full bifter  god that's funny  sorry............
> 
> ...



I'm ignoring "that" remark!!!!!!! There you go! me way back when........

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm ignoring "that" remark!!!!!!! There you go! me way back when........
> 
> Jo xxx


Your slimming result is almost as stunning as you are .

Ok claims to fame. Sang a solo to Ted Heath when I was in the scholl choir. Was friends with Maria Whittaker was I was very small and she was not so well developed as she went on to be. We used to have parties at my dads farm in Smarden in Kent which was attended by some famous people including Boy George, Louise Collins, lots of the page 3 girls and others I cant even remember. Last year we had dinner at a charity ball at La Manga with Stan Bordman, Alan Shearer, Kenny Dalgliesh plus various other sports stars. I stayed with a friend who used to be a Entertianment agent at his house in Benidorm and ended up sharing the house with Leapy Lee of "little Arrows" fame. My next door neighbour now used to be a presenter for BBC Radio Essex and now works over here for a Tv station and a radio station. Lots of others but won´t bore you with them all yet.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Chica said:


> Couldn't find anything on ytube. Only had a quick look tho'!



There are some songs on it.












My kind of music Doggy 

Out of interest which album was a bigger success? Contract with Hell of Early Warning?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm ignoring "that" remark!!!!!!! There you go! me way back when........
> 
> Jo xxx


You look like Mama Cass in those shots Jo!

Good to see you've tidied yourself up a bit now!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I got paid for being on tv in a series on regional television where a panel of local nonentities aka politicians bored the a****s off viewers to the extent that there was only one series....
I was presented to the Queen....didn't curtsey though.
Sat next to Martina Navratilova on a flight back home to Prague the Sunday after Wimbledon..


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Doggy's band? Reminds me of something......not sure who though. Bit like a cross between Thin Lizzy and Paul Dianno era Iron Maiden.

I do like some early metal stuff.......but unless you're coming to the table with a voice like Ronnie James Dio.....then forget it.

The NWOBHM stuff followed by the Big Hair glam era was pretty dire.

You ever meet any big names Doggy?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Seb* said:


> There are some songs on it.
> 
> My kind of music Doggy
> 
> Out of interest which album was a bigger success? Contract with Hell of Early Warning?


Well there you go, yootoob eh..............fame at last

I must have a look for some more.......... nothing wrong with a good nostalgia wallow from time to time

Contact with Hell sold the most but I think that was because of Early Warning "paving the way" as it were.

Big names? I met Ian Anderson near the Newcastle Odeon once......... does that count?


Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> One of the two albums we did in the 80's was reviewed in Kerrang magazine and on the page opposite was a review of the new solo album from non other than Joe Walsh (The Eagles). We got three and a half stars but Joe only got three so my claim to fame is I was once in a band that got half a star more than the mighty Joe Walsh
> 
> 
> Doggy


Just listened to the two tracks posted on the forum. My kind of music. Very tight and a great sound. Very impressed:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Seb for finding it for me

I'm afraid not my scene Doggy, that heavy rock but great that you're famous:clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Just listened to the two tracks posted on the forum. My kind of music. Very tight and a great sound. Very impressed:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you :yo:
Mind you, that was in the 80's......... a long time ago


There you go, found the first album as well.






Better stop now, this is turning into the Doggy thread


Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

How wierd is this then?
After all that's gone on in this thread, a bloke got in touch with me this morning saying that he was making a documentary on the record label we were with (Ebony Records) and would I like to be involved. I told him that, considering where I live now, distance could be a problem  but put him in touch with the other lads in the band.
Coincidence or what?



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> How wierd is this then?
> After all that's gone on in this thread, a bloke got in touch with me this morning saying that he was making a documentary on the record label we were with (Ebony Records) and would I like to be involved. I told him that, considering where I live now, distance could be a problem  but put him in touch with the other lads in the band.
> Coincidence or what?
> 
> ...




It's a very small world Doggy! And they have ways of tracking you down.....

BTW, what did you play in the band, or were you the frontman with that incredible octave range?!?!

Tally.xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It's a very small world Doggy! And they have ways of tracking you down.....
> 
> BTW, what did you play in the band, or were you the frontman with that incredible octave range?!?!
> 
> Tally.xx


Aye but it just seems so strange that I haven't thought about the albums for ages, then this thread, then I find they're on yootoob & then this guy ........ never rains but it pours eh.

I've been the singer in every band but one (that was a Paul Rodgers tribute band ...... and I still say I could have done a better job than the guy we had:boxing and also played either guitar, bass or keyboards in most of them. Makes me sound dead clever eh........ not really, jack of all trades, master of none is a phrase that springs to mind


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> How wierd is this then?
> After all that's gone on in this thread, a bloke got in touch with me this morning saying that he was making a documentary on the record label we were with (Ebony Records) and would I like to be involved. I told him that, considering where I live now, distance could be a problem  but put him in touch with the other lads in the band.
> Coincidence or what?
> 
> ...


That's spooky Doggy!! Would it be something to do with a cookie I wonder??!!

Anyway, although I don't particularly like heavy rock, I must say your dulcet tones were good!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye but it just seems so strange that I haven't thought about the albums for ages, then this thread, then I find they're on yootoob & then this guy ........ never rains but it pours eh.
> 
> I've been the singer in every band but one (that was a Paul Rodgers tribute band ...... and I still say I could have done a better job than the guy we had:boxing and also played either guitar, bass or keyboards in most of them. Makes me sound dead clever eh........ not really, jack of all trades, master of none is a phrase that springs to mind
> 
> ...


Sounds like the band I practice with. We mainly just jam with everybody swapping between vocals, bass, keyboards drums etc. Except we just do it for fun at the moment. I think we may even have picked up a guy on sax which I´m looking forward too.
Our next door neighbour works for a UK tv company in Spain called Viva TV. I am sure he would be very interested in interviewing you and putting you on british tv for the expats if you fancy it. You get a copy of the interview as well which is a nice thing to keep


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> That's spooky Doggy!! Would it be something to do with a cookie I wonder??!!
> 
> Anyway, although I don't particularly like heavy rock, I must say your dulcet tones were good!!:clap2::clap2:


Dulcet tones? well there you go
Years of smoking too much & ale'a'plenty have taken their toll but I can still knock out the odd tune .......... very odd some might say

At the moment I'm writing a song called "The Ex-pat Boogie". It's just a straight blues number but might be a bit of a giggle to some on here .......... if I ever get it finished of course ............. mañana & all that


Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Mañana thats one of the reason I moved to Spain. Peoploe i know who lived here told me that all you heard was mañana. I thought it was a special type of Spanish herb you smoked. Wrong again lol


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Sounds like the band I practice with. We mainly just jam with everybody swapping between vocals, bass, keyboards drums etc. Except we just do it for fun at the moment. I think we may even have picked up a guy on sax which I´m looking forward too.
> Our next door neighbour works for a UK tv company in Spain called Viva TV. I am sure he would be very interested in interviewing you and putting you on british tv for the expats if you fancy it. You get a copy of the interview as well which is a nice thing to keep


Aye, it's a bloody good hobby this music lark eh ...... & quite satisfying when(if) you get things bang on:clap2:

Me on TV? .........thanks but no thanks :yo:


Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ooops I forgot, but with all this talk of music I remembered ... I am good friends with the lovely guy who was the bass player in Haircut 100 !

I actually met him here when I first moved to Spain and recognised him as once being on a poster on my bedroom wall as a teenager !  How cool was that .... and he has become a friend and he is still lovely (he isnt on my wall anymore though! that would be sad and my OH wouldnt be pleased )

Sue xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> I've been the singer in every band but one (that was a Paul Rodgers tribute band ...... and I still say I could have done a better job than the guy we had:boxing


Better you didn't do that gig Doggy.......whoever took it on would be onto a hiding to nothing.

Some singers can never be replaced or matched....Paul Rodgers, Bon Scott, Lee Brilleaux, Ronnie James Dio, Freddie Mercury, James Dewar, Bob Hite........and I'd even say SRV, cos he's never credited with bring a great singer and songwriter due to his guitar skills overshadowing everything else.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Better you didn't do that gig Doggy.......whoever took it on would be onto a hiding to nothing.
> 
> Some singers can never be replaced or matched....Paul Rodgers, Bon Scott, Lee Brilleaux, Ronnie James Dio, Freddie Mercury, James Dewar, Bob Hite........and I'd even say SRV, cos he's never credited with bring a great singer and songwriter due to his guitar skills overshadowing everything else.


Aye but that's tribute bands for you and anyway, Paul Rodgers is one of my heroes so it's just a pleasure for me to have a go.:clap2:


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Dulcet tones? well there you go
> Years of smoking too much & ale'a'plenty have taken their toll but I can still knock out the odd tune .......... very odd some might say
> 
> At the moment I'm writing a song called "The Ex-pat Boogie". It's just a straight blues number but might be a bit of a giggle to some on here .......... if I ever get it finished of course ............. mañana & all that
> ...


Blues!!!! Now you're talking my music...lol. Finish it Doggy. I bet that could become an anthem for us expats!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Blues!!!! Now you're talking my music...lol. Finish it Doggy. I bet that could become an anthem for us expats!!:clap2::clap2:


You haven't heard the lyrics yet

Anyway, enough of this, I have ironing to do.

Yes, yes, I know what you're going to say but Mrs Doggy hates it but get a good movie on the telly & me rigged up with headphones & I can iron quite happily ............as long as the aircon's banging away of course


The life of a rock star eh


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> You haven't heard the lyrics yet


Would they be printable on here???


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Chica said:


> Would they be printable on here???


 Aye, there won't be any swearing in there ........I try not to in songs ..... mostly


Doggy


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well I'll be!!
If I had known that I had a famous person drinking my water and coke the other day, I'd have got me guitar or banjo out and said 'Giz a toon Doggy' 

Nice one mate, my brother and mates back home all play in rock bands or blues bands, so did I before we moved here 10 years ago........Roll on October, might be getting my hand back in 

Nige


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nige52 said:


> Well I'll be!!
> If I had known that I had a famous person drinking my water and coke the other day, I'd have got me guitar or banjo out and said 'Giz a toon Doggy'
> 
> Nice one mate, my brother and mates back home all play in rock bands or blues bands, so did I before we moved here 10 years ago........Roll on October, might be getting my hand back in
> ...


Aye but if I was a "proppa" rockstar I would have turned up bombed & gone home worse


Doggy


----------



## nige52 (Aug 19, 2009)

Claim to fame eh? I've only got reflected claims insomuch that;
Don Powell the drummer from Slade lived behind me moms house and was frequently seen coming and going, Dave Hill from Slade was a frequent customer with his little lad in a fishing tackle shop I had, nice guy. When working on a country estate, our neighbour was Roy Wood from Wizard (At the time) and I often had to knock his door and ask him if he minded me rounding up the dogs which had yet again burrowed under the fences round the fields, Roy and his mates often had a jam session on the lawn and 'I wished it could be Christmas every day' could be heard most Sunday afternoons. Robert Plant from Led Zepplin was another person I often bumped into in the pubs around the area,
That's about it really, oh, except I nearly watched Jimmy Nail on stage at the Wolverhampton Grand Theatre once, but couldn't get a seat.....

Nige


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> One of the two albums we did in the 80's was reviewed in Kerrang magazine and on the page opposite was a review of the new solo album from non other than Joe Walsh (The Eagles). We got three and a half stars but Joe only got three so my claim to fame is I was once in a band that got half a star more than the mighty Joe Walsh
> 
> 
> Doggy


Funnily enough, I used to work for Emap, the same publishers as Kerrang!. I worked on a teenage mag :music: two floors above Kerrang! :mullet::rockon:, and through that occasionally met (mostly minor) pop stars from the late 80s and 90s during that time. 

My most embarrassing claim to fame was when I once worked as an extra on a Christmas TV programme and had to dress up as a crow! 

Also, at school we had a local minister who gave a sermon every week at assembly. It was none other than Gordon Brown’s dad! The sermons dragged on a bit, and it was during one of these particularly long sessions that I fainted :faint2: for the first time and had to be carried out! Make of that what you will!

Caz


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Also, at school we had a local minister who gave a sermon every week at assembly. It was none other than Gordon Brown’s dad! The sermons dragged on a bit, and it was during one of these particularly long sessions that I fainted :faint2: for the first time and had to be carried out! Make of that what you will!
> Caz


Seems Gordon Browns Dad has quite a lot to answer for,....if he's still about.

I notice Gordon's been keeping his head down lately as well.........


----------

